# Realtek HD Audio plug/unplugging



## Apandemic (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello all,

I have just built a new computer, and it runs like a champ. The only problem I have is with the Realtek HD audio, i've looked at other threads about it, and I feel the solutions will not work. Whenever I plug my stereo, headset, headphones etc. into my computer, Realtek pops up saying "the audio device has been unplugged from the audio jack" and not even a few seconds later it will say plugged back into the audio jack. It will continue to do this until i completely unplug the audio device. This occurs when i plug my audio devices into any of the audio jacks(front and back jacks). I have brand new components, new speakers/headset so it is not the connection problem. And turning off the notice will just stop the pop up, the audio will still cut in and out. I have checked and I have the most up to date driver. Thank you in advance for all the help!

Nick


----------



## Apandemic (Aug 17, 2010)

I was able to fix the plugged and unplugging problem, but now my speakers seem to crackle when I listen to music, youtube, etc. These are brand new speakers and jacks, so I doubt its the connection.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming it happens in both the headphones and speakers. Most likely cause would be drivers, especially under Win7.


----------



## Apandemic (Aug 17, 2010)

I've went to device manager and checked all my drivers, it says all of them are up to date. I'm not really sure what to do next, i've searched around on the net and nothing really seems to remedy this problem.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try different versions of the drivers. If you are using the latest version, then try older versions. It's a matter of trial and error. Unfortunately, Win7 drivers are not mature yet.


----------



## Apandemic (Aug 17, 2010)

Okay, thank you very much for the quick reply and feed back. Much appreciated  I'll give it a try.


----------



## vinnieaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi,
I'm having the same problem with RealTek Audio with the unplug/plug problem? How did you fix it?

TIA


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

vinnieaz said:


> Hi,
> I'm having the same problem with RealTek Audio with the unplug/plug problem? How did you fix it?
> 
> TIA


It's likely a driver issue.


----------



## jmckeeco84 (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree with Dogg, it probably is a driver issue. I would reinstall realtek high definition audio driver and if that doesn't help come back and we'll look into other solutions!


----------

